# (CERRADO) [Java] Problema con plugin para navegador

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, veamos, tengo que instalar java para un programa que funciona con java, pues, me pusé a leer la guía para instalar java: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/java.xml pues bueno.

1. En el archivo /etc/make.conf añado la use de nsplugin (para poder utilizar java con los navegadores)

2. Hago un emerge emerge virtual/jdk

3. Compruebo si la máquina virtual se ha instalado bien; java-config --list-available-vms:

```

*)      Sun JDK 1.6.0 [sun-jdk-1.6]

```

Como pueden ver esta listada ahi y con un corchete eso quiere decir que esta activada..

4. Ahora listamos para ver si el plugin java esta disponible para los navegadores: eselect java-nsplugin list

```

Available Java browser plugins

```

No me aparece nada listado solamente ese texto, y intento abrir algo en el navegador con java y logicamente no funcióna.

¿Qué paso hago mal? 

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.Last edited by ZaPa on Thu Sep 13, 2007 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

voy a intentar ayudarte, yo creo que el problema esta en que tu ya has actualizado las uses en make.conf pero no has hecho los cambios en los navegadores, o sea tienes que recompilar los navegadores para que cojan la USE en question, yo de ti haria una actualizacion completa del sistema, con el siguiente comando.

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

con eso te actualizara todos los paquetes con las USE nueva. Si añades -pv veras ademas los paquetes que va a modificar con sus USE, pero solo lo veras para que compile el -pv tienes que quitarlo.

emerge -pv --udpate --deep --newuse world

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda, ya me comentaras que tal te ha ido.

cuidate.

----------

## i92guboj

Asumo que se ha instalado sun-jdk al instalar el virtual.

Dime que sale si usas este comando:

```

emerge -pv sun-jdk

```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Gracías por vuestra respuesta,veamos.

Elsdello al intentar actualizar todos los programas para que se actualicen con las nuevas uses y demás, dice que ahi algún paquete bloqueado:

```

localhost zapa # emerge --update --deep --newuse world 

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Y i92guboj al comando que tu me has dicho,  me responde esto:

```

localhost zapa # emerge -pv sun-jdk 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0-r2  USE="X alsa nsplugin* -doc -examples -jce" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Y aparece X ALSA en color rojo y nsplugin en verde..

Bueno muchisimas gracías de nuevo.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Gracías por vuestra respuesta,veamos.
> 
> Elsdello al intentar actualizar todos los programas para que se actualicen con las nuevas uses y demás, dice que ahi algún paquete bloqueado:
> ...

 

Como te dice el mensaje de error, emerge --pretend ese paquete, para ver cual

es el blocker.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost zapa # emerge -pv sun-jdk 
> ...

 

Eso significa que nsplugins esta activo como use flag, pero el paquete aun no fue

compilado con ese flag. Es decir, que no tienes el plugin compilado, y por tanto

no hay misterio alguno en que no lo puedas usar.

Emerge sun-jdk de nuevo, y el plugins deberia ser instalado.

----------

## ZaPa

Bueno, al hacer por ejemplo un emerge --pretend esound que seria en este caso el 2º paquete bloqueado que me aparece al intentar actualizar las uses para todos los programas, me aparece esto:

```

emerge --pretend esound

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No existe el fichero o el directorio

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.37-r1 [0.2.36-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  

[blocks B     ] <media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (is blocking app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719)

[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-esd (is blocking media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1)

```

Que tengo que desinstalar con emerge los blockers? 

Si lo que tengo que hacer es desinstalar los blockers, que pasa si son programas del sistema?

Espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Bueno, al hacer por ejemplo un emerge --pretend esound que seria en este caso el 2º paquete bloqueado que me aparece al intentar actualizar las uses para todos los programas, me aparece esto:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --pretend esound
> ...

 

esound-0.2.37 requiere que se instale eselect-esd, mientras que esound-0.2.36, que es el que tienes ahora, no es compatible con ese paquete. Solución: desinstala esound, así se borrará la versión 0.2.36, y luego instalo de nuevo (lo cual hará que se instale la nueva, con sus dependencias y sin problema alguno). 

En definitiva, emege -C esound && emerge esound

----------

## ZaPa

Pues ahi va otro mensajito de un paquete bloqueado:

```

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Hago un emerge --pretend xproto y me responde:

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10  USE="-debug" 

[blocks B     ] >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

```

Pues intento hacer un emerge --unmerge =x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6  para instalar la versión 7.0.10 y me responde:

```

--- Couldn't find '=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

Y nada me dice que no existe el paquete para ser removido...

Y he probado también con emerge --unmerge xproto y tampoco.

¿Como puedo desinstalar la versión de 7.0.6 de xproto y instalar la nueva?

Porcierto, esto de paquetes bloqueados y demás ocurre muy a menudo cada vez que más a hacer alguna actualización del sistema o similar?

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.[/code]

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Y he probado también con emerge --unmerge xproto y tampoco.

 

Si no esiste el paquete, realmente no entiendo que te puede estar pasando, probaste ya con revdep-rebuild?

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Ni siquiera tengo el ebuild de xproto-7.0.6, así que no puedo ver cual es el problema. Pero lo que yo haría sería en primer lugar cerrar las X. 

Luego:

```

$ quickpkg libX11

$ quickpkg xproto

$ emerge -C xproto libX11

```

Tras eso, emerge -vauDN world debería instalar las últimas versiones de todo lo que falte. Incluyendo libX11 y xproto. Si algo falla, puedes usar emerge --usepkgonly --oneshot libX11 xproto para reinstalar las copias binarias que guardaste con quickpkg.

----------

## ZaPa

Veamos, ahora, al hacer un emerge -vauDN world me responde:

```

%* xorg%* -3dfx% -debug -dmx% -kdrive% -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev%* keyboard%* mouse%* -acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -magellan% -microtouch% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="i810%* -apm% -ark% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -epson% -fbdev% -glint% -i128% -i740% (-impact) -imstt% -mach64% -mga% -neomagic% (-newport) -nsc% -nv% -nvidia% -r128% -radeon% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vesa% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-225 [215] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64% -toolbar" 803 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.12 [2.10.9] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 14,783 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1 [1.0.0.5] USE="-debug" 237 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.0.0 [1.4.1.3] USE="dri -debug" 513 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 265 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.0.1.3] USE="-debug" 230 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.0-r1] USE="(-3dfx%)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-acecad%) (-aiptek%) (-calcomp%) (-citron%) (-digitaledge%) (-dmc%) (-dynapro%) (-elo2300%) (-elographics%) (-evdev%*) (-fpit%) (-hyperpen%) (-jamstudio%) (-joystick%) (-keyboard%*) (-magellan%) (-magictouch%) (-microtouch%) (-mouse%*) (-mutouch%) (-palmax%) (-penmount%) (-spaceorb%) (-summa%) (-synaptics%) (-tek4957%) (-ur98%) (-vmmouse%*) (-void%) (-wacom%)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-apm%) (-ark%) (-chips%) (-cirrus%) (-cyrix%) (-dummy%) (-fbdev%) (-fglrx%) (-glint%) (-i128%) (-i740%) (-i810%) (-imstt%) (-mach64%) (-mga%) (-neomagic%) (-newport%) (-nsc%) (-nv%) (-nvidia%) (-r128%) (-radeon%) (-rendition%) (-s3%) (-s3virge%) (-savage%) (-siliconmotion%) (-sis%) (-sisusb%) (-sunbw2%) (-suncg14%) (-suncg3%) (-suncg6%) (-sunffb%) (-sunleo%) (-suntcx%) (-tdfx%) (-tga%) (-trident%) (-tseng%) (-v4l%) (-vesa%) (-vga%) (-via%) (-vmware%) (-voodoo%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.6 [1.1.4] USE="X alsa arts dvd esd gnome gtk ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -fbcon -flac -imagemagick -jack% -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -musepack -pulseaudio -real% -samba -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xcb% -xinerama -xvmc" 7,123 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="cdr cups%* dvdr hal ldap%* -accessibility" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.2.0 [2.0.3] USE="cairo cups%* dbus%* eds firefox gnome gstreamer%* gtk kde ldap pam -binfilter -branding% -debug -java -mono -odk -seamonkey% -sound% -webdav% (-xml%*)" LINGUAS="es* -af -ar -as_IN% -be_BY -bg -bn -br% -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz% -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo% -et -fa -fi -fr -ga% -gl% -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku% -lt -lv% -mk -ml_IN% -mr_IN% -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN% -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN% -te_IN% -tg% -th -ti_ER% -tn -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN% -ve% -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 201,820 kB 

[blocks B     ] >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3)

```

Y intento desinstalar pygtk-2.9, haciendo: emerge --unmerge pygtk-2.9 y me dice que no existe, pruebo haciendo emerge --unmerge dev-python/pygtk-2.9 y me dice que tampoco existe, por último pruebo con: emerge --unmerge =dev-python/pygtk-2.9 y me dice que tampoco existe, que ocurre? porqué al intentar desinstalar un paquete me dice que no existe? no lo entiendo.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

emerge --sync y prueba de nuevo.

Si el problema persiste, entonces postea la salida de este comando:

```

for i in {xproto,libX11,pygtk,pygobject}; do equery l $i; done

```

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, muchisimas gracías por sus respuestas.

Bueno, parece que al hacer emerge --sync se ha arreglado 'algo' ahora otro blocker más...

¿Que es lo que ha echo emerge --sync para arreglar dicho problema?

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world 

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Y hago un emerge --pretend control-center:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.2 [2.2] 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1  

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 [0.35.0] 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 [0.6.1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.2 [1.6.2] USE="-keyring%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 [2.14.2] USE="esd%* hal%*" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2  USE="-debug" 

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2)

```

Pues otro más.... y no sé lo qué hacer porqué si desinstalo libgnomekbd-2.18.2 podrán surgir problemas,cierto?

¿Que puedo hacer?

Y una preguntita más... ¿esto es muy normal que pase siempre que se vaya a actualizar las uses?, porqué cláro, si esto pasa cada vez que se vaya a actualizar algo, es un poco jodido.

Muchisimas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Parece que estás usando la rama testing (~x86 o tu arquitectura), supongo que lo sabrás, si estás usando esa rama intencionadamente no tienes más que hacer emerge -C control-center y volver a hacer emerge -avuDN world

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Más blockers y ahora de las librerias de las X, ahi tienen:

```

[blocks B     ] >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3)

```

Desinstalo pygobject y libx11?

Bueno, he desintalado esto, y he echo un: emerge -avuDN world        pero dice que tiene que descagar 1,5GB, y parece que va a tardar bastante. Qué esta haciendo exáctamente? Actualizando todos los programas/librerias del sistema?

Otra duda es... cuando cualquier programa es un blocker, al desinstalarlo con umerge y al hacer un emerge -avuDN world se actualiza y deja de ser blocker?

Muchisimas gracías.

Saludos, espero respuestas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me parece que tu gentoo está todo enredado Zapa, me recuerda a mi primera instalación. Hice todo sin detenerme mucho a leer lo que hacía y después nunca podía terminar de hacer un update completo sin que se trabara con algo.

Como venía de otras distribuciones binarias donde las cosas se reinstalan, hice borrón y cuenta nueva. A todo esto ya había pasado un par de semanas en Gentoo y entendía un poco mejor el principio de funcionamiento.

Algo así deduzco que te viene pasando, por lo que acabas de preguntar...

Habrás visto que portage te indica:

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following 

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant): 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Pues bien, en ese enlace está toda la información que necesitas, y está en castellano también, el mismo enlace pero reemplazando /en/ por /es/:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Alguna vez modificaste tu package.mask, tu package.unmask o tu package.provided?

Como consejo, si nunca modificaste ninguno de estos archivos, emerge -e world y donde aparezcan paquetes bloqueando otros, postea cuales así vemos como deberías proceder.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Muchas gracías por tu respuesta Inodoro_pereyra muchas gracías de verdad.

Al final he desinstalado libx11 y he ejecutado emerge -vauDN world y parece que funcióna, lo único que me he quedado un poco asombrado cuando he visto que va a actualizar 504 paquetes :S.

Por lo que dices de los archivos package.unmask y demás, sí, ese archivo lo he modificado para poder instalar programas que ahún no estan en la rama estable.

Le echaré un ojo al manual que me has facilitado, muchisimas gracías de verdad, gentoo me gusta como distribución pero cuando eres novatillo pues cuesta un poquito cojerle el punto je je.

Cuando termine de actualizar os cuento aver que tal ha ido  :Smile: 

Espero no causar molestias.

Muchisimas gracías por sus respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, despues de desinstalar libX11 y xproto, como dijé anteriormente, hicé un emerge -vauDN world, pero cuando va por el paquete 150 o  asi (504 paquetes para actualizar) pues se queda ahi, el nombre del paquete es algo de 'mcs' y da un error al intentar emergelo parece, dice que es en el archivo ./install.sh o algo así.

Pues como se quedó ahi, pues instale yo manualmente de nuevo libX11 y xproto, para poder trabajar con gentoo, pero ahora ya no puedo acceder a mi querida interfaz gráfica.

Me muestra este error:

```

xclock: Error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0 : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

xterm: Error while loading shared libraries: libexpart.so.0 : cannot open shared boject file: No such file or directory

xterm: Error while loading shared libraries: libexpart.so.0 : cannot open shared boject file: No such file or directory

xterm: Error while loading shared libraries: libexpart.so.0 : cannot open shared boject file: No such file or directory

xterm: Error while loading shared libraries: libexpart.so.0 : cannot open shared boject file: No such file or directory

Waiting for X server to shut down Free Font Path FPE: "/usr/share/fonts/misc" fefcount is 2 should be 1: fixing.

```

Ahi alguna forma de recuperar mi querido gentoo?

Espero sus respuestas.

Muchas gracías.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## gringo

eso te pasa por ejecutar ciegamente lo que te dicen y no mirar que es lo que va hacer el comando. Has actualizao al nuevo expat-2.0 y al hacerlo tendrás que o bien recompilar todo paquete que haga uso de expat ( que según lo que tengas instalado pueden ser muchos) o bien volver a instalar la anterior version de expat. Yo te recomiendo lo primero, tarde o temprano tendrás que actualizarlo, pero allá tu.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448550-highlight-expat+revdeprebuild+abi.html

 *Quote:*   

> Y una preguntita más... ¿esto es muy normal que pase siempre que se vaya a actualizar las uses?, porqué cláro, si esto pasa cada vez que se vaya a actualizar algo, es un poco jodido. 

 

si, me temo que si, pero no tendrás problema si sabes lo que haces y lees los mensajes que te saldrán al instalar los paquetes ( como el mensaje que te tuvo que salir cuando compilaste expat p.ej.)

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, y muchisimas gracías por su respuestas.

Gringo, he revisado el enlace del post que me has facilitado, pues he echo un revdep-rebuild y también revdep-rebuild --library=libexpat.so.0 y sigue igual. Encuentra muchos enlaces rotos y demás pero al darle un startx dice exáctamente lo mismo.

¿Qué ocurre?

¿Debo de intentar reparar el fallo que da con el fichero libexpat o tengo que actualizarlo?, si tengo que actualizarlo, ¿como lo puedo hacer?

Muchisimas gracías a todos por sus respuestas.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Pues ahi va otro mensajito de un paquete bloqueado:
> 
> ```
> 
> Calculating world dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Quien esta bloqueando es x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1 y no 11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 por lo que debes hacer es 

```
emerge -C x11-libs/libX11
```

 luego de eso con un emerge depclean && revdep-rebuild deberia bastar

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchisimas gracías a todos por sus respuestas.

Eleazar Anzola, he desinstalado libX11 que realmente era el blocker, y despues he echo el emerge depclean && revdep-rebuild y logicamente me dice que falta un par de librerias de las X (logico). Entoncés, he intentado hacer un emerge -vauDN world, pero al hacerlo en el primer paquete que intenta actualizar, no se puede instalar y muestra un error y se sale, esto es lo que muestra al intentar instalar el paquete dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1

```

dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1 failed Call stack

 * ebuild.sh line 1647 : called 'dyn_compile'

 * ebuild.sh, line 988 : called qa:call 'src compile'

 * ebuild.sh, line 44 : called 'src_compile'

 * libmcs-0.4.1.ebuild, line 28 : called econf '--enable-gconf' '--enable-kconfig'

 ebuild.sh, line 591 : called die

  econf failed

 If you need support, post the toppmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Nota: El mensaje no es copy & paste esta copiado a mano asi que no está 100% exácto habrá algun error  :Very Happy: 

Pues ahi es donde se queda y se sale al intentar actualizar todo.

¿Alguna sugerencía?

Espero respuestas.

Muchisimas gracías a todos de verdad.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Podrías postear la salida completa del comando? Justo arriba de lo que escribiste estaría normalmente la parte relevante del asunto.

Si estás escribiendo desde windows por la falta de X en tu gentoo podrías:

- mount /dev/particion_windows /mnt/algun_directorio

- emerge -v dev-libs/libmcs > /mnt/algun_directorio/emerge.txt

De esa forma desde windows se puede ver el txt con la salida completa del comando.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Muchisimas gracías por todas sus respuestas.

He estado un tiempo fuera y no he podido estar en el pc, bueno, aquí les pego la salida del error que me muestra al intentar emerger el paquete libmcs:

```

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ....... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1 to /

 * mcs-0.4.1.tgz RMD160 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * mcs-0.4.1.tgz SHA1 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * mcs-0.4.1.tgz SHA256 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * mcs-0.4.1.tgz size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking mcs-0.4.1.tgz ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mcs-0.4.1.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1/work/mcs-0.4.1 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-gconf --enable-kconfig --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking for dlopen in -lc... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking stdarg.h usability... yes

checking stdarg.h presence... yes

checking for stdarg.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether closedir returns void... no

checking for strstr... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strtod... yes

checking whether lstat dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... yes

checking whether stat accepts an empty string... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for gconf-2.0 >= 2.6.0... yes

checking GCONF_CFLAGS... -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  

checking GCONF_LIBS... -pthread -lgconf-2 -lORBit-2 -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0  

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for main in -lkdecore... no

configure: error: Cannot find libkdecore

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1/work/mcs-0.4.1/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   libmcs-0.4.1.ebuild, line 28:   Called econf '--enable-gconf' '--enable-kconfig'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libmcs-0.4.1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

¿Alguna idea? 

Muchisimas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Por lo que pude apreciar en un post en el pichinglish, (No lo domino muy bien que se diga) al parecer es un bug y lo detallan   Click Aquí lamento no poder ayudar más.

----------

## achaw

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> configure: error: Cannot find libkdecore

 

Y no creo que revdep-rebuild funcione cuando andas compilando a mano...imaginate la librerias "desparramadas" q tenes por ahi, sin contar enlaces rotos, obsoletos que este tipo de practica puede dejar si no le llevas un control casi absoluto.

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo y muchisimas gracías por sus respuestas, veamos.

He intentado hacer un revedep-rebuild, pues el revdep-rebuild aparecen muchos enlaces rotos hacia el fichero libexpat.so.1; despues de hacer el revdep-rebuild, intento actualizar todo mi sistema, actualizando todas las nuevas uses y ya aparece otra vez el maldito mensaje de que no puede compilar libmcs.

Añado algo más; he desinstalado la versión de kdelibs y he instalado la nueva, y sigue igual, me da también error al compilar, todo lo relacionado con kde me da un error al compilar.

¿Qué puedo hacer? estoy más que harto de estar booteando en güindows.

¿Alguna otra idea?

Muchisimas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> He intentado hacer un revedep-rebuild, pues el revdep-rebuild aparecen muchos enlaces rotos hacia el fichero libexpat.so.1; despues de hacer el revdep-rebuild, intento actualizar todo mi sistema, actualizando todas las nuevas uses y ya aparece otra vez el maldito mensaje de que no puede compilar libmcs. 
> 
> Añado algo más; he desinstalado la versión de kdelibs y he instalado la nueva, y sigue igual, me da también error al compilar, todo lo relacionado con kde me da un error al compilar.

 

Yo revisaría primero todas las use flags de tu make.conf, luego /usr/portage/package.keywords, package.use y /usr/portage/profiles/package.provided

Asegurate de dejar unicamente lo que necesites para tener un sistema consistente y elminar todo lo que no estés seguro de la función que cumple. Revisa todo lo mas en profundidad que puedas, es la unica manera de desenredar tu sistema que viene bastante cruzado por lo que veo sin tener que rehacer la instalación.

Una vez que tengas todo listo, y ya que revdep-rebuild no te soluciona los problemas:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -e world
```

Eso debería acomodar bastante las cosas...

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos.

He estado apartado un poco falto de tiempo  y no he podido centrarme de nuevo con esto.

Veamos, he limpiado un poco el archivo make.conf y he dejado solo lo esencial, más tarde he hecho un emerge --sync, y por último un emerge -e world y cuando va por el paquete 120 o así da un error (no me fijé el nombre del paquete).

Pues después también he hecho un revdep-rebuild y también me da un error, aquí pego la salida:

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

[32;01mCollecting system binaries and libraries...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

[32;01mCollecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

[32;01mChecking dynamic linking consistency...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

[32;01mAssigning files to ebuilds...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

[32;01mEvaluating package order...[0m using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

[32;01mAll prepared. Starting rebuild...[0m

emerge --oneshot  =dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.72 =dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.8 =sys-apps/pmount-0.9.13 =sys-apps/ivman-0.6.14 =app-admin/gnome-system-tools-2.14.0 =dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0 =dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1 =net-misc/neon-0.25.3 =net-misc/vino-2.13.5 =dev-util/subversion-1.4.3 =dev-util/gambas-1.0.14 =dev-util/glade-2.12.1 =dev-util/kdevelop-3.4.0-r2 =x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 =x11-libs/pango-1.12.3 =x11-libs/vte-0.14.2 =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 =media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3 =media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1 =media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.4 =x11-wm/metacity-2.14.5 =x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.1 =gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.9 =gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.14.0 =gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.2 =gnome-base/librsvg-2.14.4 =gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3 =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.14.2 =gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r4 =gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0-r1 =gnome-base/gdm-2.14.9-r1 =gnome-base/gnome-session-2.14.2 =gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3 =gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1 =app-text/poppler-0.5.3 =app-text/evince-0.5.3-r1 =media-sound/audacity-1.3.2-r1 =gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.14.2 =gnome-extra/gtkhtml-2.6.3 =gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.6.0 =gnome-extra/yelp-2.14.2-r2 =gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.14.0 =gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.16 =gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.14.0 =gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.14.2.1 =gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.14.0 =gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.16.2 =media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.2.2-r1 =media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 =media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1 =media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0_rc2 =media-video/ogle-0.9.2-r1 =media-video/totem-2.16.5 =media-video/ogle-gui-0.9.2 =media-gfx/eog-2.14.2 =media-gfx/gimp-2.2.12 =media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1 =app-cdr/k9copy-1.0.4 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17 =www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1 =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2 =net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.12.0 =mail-client/evolution-2.6.2-r1 =net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 =x11-plugins/enigmail-0.94.0-r4 =net-irc/xchat-2.4.5 =app-office/openoffice-2.0.3 =net-im/gaim-1.5.0 =app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1 =sys-block/gparted-0.3.3 =dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-1.2.3 =kde-misc/kdiff3-0.9.92 

..........

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0".

[31;01mrevdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages[0m

[31;01myou have the following choices:[0m

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

[32;01mTo remove temporary files, please run:[0m

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Ya tengo la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS con mi aquitectura y todo OK.

No se me ocurre nada más, pero ya tengo ganas de poder iniciar con mi bonito gentoo.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracías por su ayuda y por su interés.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo a todos.
> 
> He estado apartado un poco falto de tiempo  y no he podido centrarme de nuevo con esto.
> 
> Veamos, he limpiado un poco el archivo make.conf y he dejado solo lo esencial, más tarde he hecho un emerge --sync, y por último un emerge -e world y cuando va por el paquete 120 o así da un error (no me fijé el nombre del paquete).
> ...

 

Como te dice el error, "=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0". no existe, Puedes usar "emerge -u gnome-python-desktop" para actualizarlo y luego hacer el revdep-rebuild de nuevo.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracías por tu respuesta 6thpink.

Veamos, al intentar actualizar dicho paquete, cuando va por el paquete 15 o así, me suelta este mensaje:

```

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 30) x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 to /

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work

 * Applying gtk+-2.8.10-xinerama.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.11-update-icon-subdirs.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.7-mozilla-dnd-fix.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14' ...

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gtk+-2.10.14

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14 ...

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --with-libjpeg --without-libtiff --disable-xinerama --with-libpng --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... yes

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for indent... no

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_HEIGHT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_WIDTH... yes

checking for sigsetjmp... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  es

checking for extra flags to get ANSI library prototypes... none needed

checking for the BeOS... no

checking for HP-UX... no

checking for extra flags for POSIX compliance... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.7... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.12.0... yes (version 2.12.9)

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for fd_set... yes, found in sys/types.h

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for iswalnum... yes

checking if iswalnum() and friends are properly defined... yes

checking for uxtheme.h... no

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking whether to build gmodulized gdk-pixbuf... yes

checking whether dynamic modules work... yes

checking for jpeg_destroy_decompress in -ljpeg... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking for jpeg_simple_progression in -ljpeg... yes

checking for libpng12... yes

checking pixbuf loaders to build... 

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking for x86 platform... yes

checking compiler support for MMX... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay... yes

checking for XextFindDisplay... yes

checking for XRenderQueryExtension... yes

checking if <X11/extensions/XIproto.h> is needed for xReply... no

checking for XConvertCase... yes

checking for XInternAtoms... yes

checking for XAddConnectionWatch... yes

checking for XkbQueryExtension... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask... yes

checking for XSyncQueryExtension... yes

checking for X11/extensions/sync.h... yes

checking for XShmAttach... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking Pango flags... -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0  

configure: error:

*** Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build

*** GTK+. For more information see http://www.pango.org

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 * 
```

Parece que pide el gtk, pues hago un emerge x11-libs/gtk+ y me muestra otro error:

```

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ....... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 to /

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gtk+-2.10.14.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work

 * Applying gtk+-2.8.10-xinerama.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.11-update-icon-subdirs.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying gtk+-2.10.7-mozilla-dnd-fix.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14' ...

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I . ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gtk+-2.10.14

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14 ...

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gtk+-2.10.14/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-gtk-doc --with-libjpeg --without-libtiff --disable-xinerama --with-libpng --with-gdktarget=x11 --with-xinput --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for native Win32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no

checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for some Win32 platform... no

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... yes

checking Whether to write dependencies into .pc files... no

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for indent... no

checking for lstat... yes

checking for mkstemp... yes

checking for flockfile... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

checking for _NL_TIME_FIRST_WEEKDAY... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_HEIGHT... yes

checking for _NL_PAPER_WIDTH... yes

checking for sigsetjmp... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  es

checking for extra flags to get ANSI library prototypes... none needed

checking for the BeOS... no

checking for HP-UX... no

checking for extra flags for POSIX compliance... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.7... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.12.0... yes (version 2.12.9)

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... (cached) yes

checking pwd.h usability... yes

checking pwd.h presence... yes

checking for pwd.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for working mmap... yes

checking for mallinfo... yes

checking for getresuid... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for fd_set... yes, found in sys/types.h

checking for wchar.h... yes

checking for wctype.h... yes

checking for iswalnum... yes

checking if iswalnum() and friends are properly defined... yes

checking for uxtheme.h... no

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking whether to build gmodulized gdk-pixbuf... yes

checking whether dynamic modules work... yes

checking for jpeg_destroy_decompress in -ljpeg... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking for jpeg_simple_progression in -ljpeg... yes

checking for libpng12... yes

checking pixbuf loaders to build... 

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking for x86 platform... yes

checking compiler support for MMX... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay... yes

checking for XextFindDisplay... yes

checking for XRenderQueryExtension... yes

checking if <X11/extensions/XIproto.h> is needed for xReply... no

checking for XConvertCase... yes

checking for XInternAtoms... yes

checking for XAddConnectionWatch... yes

checking for XkbQueryExtension... yes

checking for XShapeCombineMask... yes

checking for XSyncQueryExtension... yes

checking for X11/extensions/sync.h... yes

checking for XShmAttach... yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking X11/extensions/XShm.h... yes

checking Pango flags... -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lglib-2.0  

configure: error:

*** Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build

*** GTK+. For more information see http://www.pango.org

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/work/gtk+-2.10.14/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.10.14.ebuild, line 106:   Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gdktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 591:   Called die

 * 

 * econf failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.14/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Y el 1º error, también parece pedir el paquete Pango, bueno, pues lo intento instalar y otro error similar...

¿Porqué tanto error?

¿Podré volver a arrancar con mi querido gentoo?

Saludos.

Muchisimias gracías por su interés.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, sigo con el mismo problema

Esto se puede solucionar sin tener que reinstalar?

Muchas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

